# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Bridger A Mandola

## dulcillini

Anyone out there own a Weber Bridger A Mandola?   I have one arriving later this week.  I am excited about it and just wondering if there are any other folks on the site that have this instrument.

----------


## solarbean

I have the Weber Hyalite 'dola. It is spruce/mahogany set up with jazz flatwound strings (perhaps from Tomastik-Infeld?). It is a very well-built instrument. Very fun to play. 

The interesting thing about this instrument is that the treble course seems to almost sound as though it comes fom a different instrument. Whereas the 3 bass courses are warm and woody, the treble course has more of a bright jangly feel. It allows for some nice effects. 

Good luck with the new instrument. Please post your impressions.

----------


## Rod_Neep

We are still waiting for photos!  :Smile:

----------

